# Is this a pullet or a cockerel?



## chippy99th (Dec 22, 2016)

I have two young chicks, about two months old. They are mixes of mixes. One of them is very obviously a male. The other I have been assuming is a female but lately seems to have a suspicious amount of red in the comb. No visible wattles, not a particularly large tail. Her leg's a little big but she's only got the one, so I think it's to compensate...still, that comb color. Any thoughts?

Two pics of the chick in question, one of his/her brother for comparison, although they're mutts and so could turn out both roosters but very different. Again, they're about two months old.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Number 2 I'm going to say pullet unless it's a late bloomer. Number 2 looks like a male. Side shot pictures may help.


----------



## chippy99th (Dec 22, 2016)

Okay, now looking at profile pics Una does look like a pullet. Mo (the white one) I'd be positive was a roo even without the big comb, he's just got that rambunctious attitude. Someone commented on her comb being really red and I jumped the gun. 

So here's Mo from the side:










And here's Una, complete with her funky foot:










It's hard to get pictures of them. Mo because he won't stay still, and Una because she always wants to hop on my lap! But these turned out pretty good.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I'm glad Una is a snuggly one! I'm out of snugglers right now. No one seeks my lap out. My 2 lap birds got killed last year. I do have one silkie roo that doesn't run from me.


----------



## chippy99th (Dec 22, 2016)

Aww! That's too bad. Most of our flock is not pets per se but ever since I started with chickens I've had to have at least one that liked to cuddle. It took Una a while to decide she wanted to be a cuddler, though. I think she had to figure out a way to sit comfortably on that stump. 

It's surprising what a handful these two have been after raising wayyy bigger groups of chicks for over a decade. Maybe I just got lucky with a string of really docile, almost boring clutches, but these two... I'd be obsessing over whether it was healthy for Una's joints to stand in a certain way and I'd turn around and Mo would be in the next county. I'd shake the mealworm bucket to call him, Una would jump in my face, and when I finally got the feathers out of my eyes they'd both be standing in the bucket, belly deep in mealworms, stuffing their faces. Sometimes I think chickens are just here to remind me how ridiculous the world is. In a nice way.

I'll quit my musings now. Thank you for responding.  Here's to hoping you get another snuggler soon!


----------

